# Staggering Similarities in poster groups



## Ravellion (Oct 25, 2002)

AAAAAAAARGH!

Hivemind is the new Pantheon!

Rav


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 25, 2002)

I missed out on the old pantheon. Care to fill me in?


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

You realise, of course, that you should include [Hivemind] in the title of this thread.  Although if you wish, we'll try and avoid a thread-jacking.

I've heard stories of the Pantheon, but have no real idea of where the similarities lie.  Anyone care to fill me in on this bit of board history?  And explain whether being the new pantheon is something to worry about?


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 25, 2002)

I wasn't a member, but it basically was a cliquish subset of posters (check) with lots of injokes (check) and custom deity portfolios (iconic status anyone?).

Are any of the members still around?

Rav


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Oct 25, 2002)

Hivemind = Fluff posters
Pantheon = Fluff posters

I see a pattern...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2002)

I remember them.  Interesting comparison.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 25, 2002)

Do we need to choose portfolios, now?


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

We're a cliquish subset of posters?

Um.  Yeah, I suppose your right.  I hadn't really thought about it like that.  I figure anyone stumbling along one of these threads is more than welcome to post something and get drawn into the fun.  It's kinda how I ended up here.  And the in-jokes are kind of easy to pick up when your involved, again, it's how I worked things out.  But the same names do start showing in all these threads again and again, so you're right.  

Er, Sorry?  

Still don't know if this is a bad thing or not.  Frustrating, maybe, but we're making an effort to contain this sort of stuff to the Hivemind threads where they belong.  I certainly don't mean to offend anyone with my antics.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2002)

WEll, I don't think we are as elitist as they were, may I may be wrong on that since I'm in now and was not then.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 25, 2002)

My "AAAAAAAAARGH" wasn't really serious. I jsut noticed this, and thought I would share.

After all I am still ca. 440 posts away from the prestige class...

Rav


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 25, 2002)

Ah well.

If people think we're cliquish, so what? If they were only prepared to join in and let themselves go, they'd find we're not. If they sit outside it without looking at it, so what?

Y'hear me? Lurker types?

JUST JOIN IN AND POST!


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *My "AAAAAAAAARGH" wasn't really serious. I jsut noticed this, and thought I would share.
> 
> After all I am still ca. 440 posts away from the prestige class...
> *




Ah.  Okay.  That's different.

I think there is a general agreement that this would stop if it went to far, particularly if it was going to stop other people from enjoying the boards.


----------



## Enkhidu (Oct 25, 2002)

Why would you think that the Hivemind = Pantheon?

Dangit - I keep forgetting I don't have to post in the for of a quesion.

Actually, I think the biggest difference between the [Hivemind] and the [Pantheon] is the longevity of the membership. Though I might not show it by postcount, I've been steadily reading these boards for a few years now, and - if I rememebr correctly - a large portion of the [Pantheon] was actually around _before_ the boards became popular. Lord knows they were almost all here before I was.

By the way, lots the guys and gals who used to be the Pantheon pretty much split off from the rest of the boards - most of them can now regularly be found over a Nutkin's place - Cyberzombie, Rindillar (if I spelled that right - never could, really), Ruin Explorer - the whole bunch.

Oh, and I think Angelsboi was connected to the crew once upon a time too, though you'd have to ask him to be sure.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 25, 2002)

Heh. I actually kinda miss RE and CZ. Although Hong and Kreynolds make up foir their absence IMO. I have been reading the boards befor the Pantheon was there as well an I remember when blah blah blah






Rav


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Rav, is there any chance you could change the thread title to something more serious again?

I figure this is probably a valid arguement/concern, and leaving it a Hivemind thread pretty much insures it's going to get sidetracked and swarmed on eventually.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 25, 2002)

Done. I think all that needed to be said has been said though.

Rav


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks.

I always figure you never know when someone'll want to speak up, and I actually find the discusion of the boards history pretty interesting.  If someone happens along in a day or two with something to add, I'd be dissapointed if they were driven off by four pages of wierd pengiun discussions or whatever we're on by that point.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 25, 2002)

Actually, I think there has been some sort of "revival" of the Pantheon some time ago... Maybe it is still on the boards somewhere?


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 25, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Actually, I think there has been some sort of "revival" of the Pantheon some time ago... Maybe it is still on the boards somewhere? *




Really? Could someone do a search on [pantheon]? They were eventually required to put that in their subjects. Sound familiar? 

Rav


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 25, 2002)

> Really? Could someone do a search on [pantheon]?



I would if I could, but I'm no commumity supporter (shame on me ). Maybe if a CS or a mod stumbles upon this thread.. otherwise, a search request in GD could do the trick.



> Sound familiar?



Vaguely .


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *You realise, of course, that you should include [Hivemind] in the title of this thread.  Although if you wish, we'll try and avoid a thread-jacking.*



No, that's not necessary; this is a Meta question - and _not_ an invitation for a hijack into silliness.

Of course, we all _know_ that the inevitable will happen...


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *No, that's not necessary; this is a Meta question - and not an invitation for a hijack into silliness.
> 
> Of course, we all know that the inevitable will happen...  *




I was looking towards the inevitable at the time.  I changed my mind since then.

I actually think we're doing remarkably well with this so far.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *WEll, I don't think we are as elitist as they were, may I may be wrong on that since I'm in now and was not then. *



You _are_ wrong, actually. 
I can see if you say that we Nutkinland regulards can be somewhat elitist at times (although even that isn't really true, either; mostly, we're just slamming down people who we _know_ are annoying _when_ they are annoying - or else _a few of us_ play mind games with newbies until we know whether they are cool to hang out with or not) - but the Pantheon? Hardly; all it ever took to join the Pantheon was participating in their threads.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Do we need to choose portfolios, now?  *



/me points at sig. 

(Of course, I _am_ a member of the Pantheon. Heh. The first of the "new" Pantheon, if you will - for I certainly wasn't really a part of the Pantheon in its glory days. )


----------



## Ashardalon (Oct 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> */me points at sig.
> *



What sig? 



> all it ever took to join the Pantheon was participating in their threads.



From what I remember about the pantheon threads, it was a lot harder to enter than the Hivemind threads. 

Edit: Someone was faster than this dragon


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> *
> What sig?
> 
> ...
> Edit: Someone was faster than this dragon  *



*whistles innocently* 

Anyway... Now that it's there, feel free to say some witty.  BTW, mind if I call you Ash?  (Which IMO is a good abbreviation for you, given what _kind_ of dragon you are.  Heh. Gotta like Ashardalon - I know I do... )


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 25, 2002)

Wouldn't that derail this thread if he did? 

So there _was_ a revival of the pantheon on these boards?


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *So there was a revival of the pantheon on these boards? *



Yeah, a few tries by individual members - never by enough, though, alas.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 25, 2002)

Do you have an approxiamte date on that Darkness?

Rav


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Yeah, a few tries by individual members - never by enough, though, alas. *




So I'm assuming that you, at least, though the Pantheon was a good thing?


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *Do you have an approxiamte date on that Darkness?
> 
> Rav *



Nah; also, most of it was on the old boards... There were a couple threads on the new boards, too, though.

Still, I could do a search for you if you want.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So I'm assuming that you, at least, though the Pantheon was a good thing? *



Definitely.


----------



## Airwolf (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey, don't say the [P] word too much or they might return.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 25, 2002)

And then we would get a Pantheon/Hivemind Grudgematch! GRRR!

Rav


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

I always figured we just assimulated.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *Hey, don't say the [P] word too much or they might return. *



Hastur! Hastur! Hastur!


----------



## Ashardalon (Oct 25, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Wouldn't that derail this thread if he did?
> *



Obviously Vile Darkness does not share (or care about) your concerns, Knight! 

You can call me anything you want, Darkness, as long as it doesn't involve Druids or Hearts! 

Unfulfilled potential? Maybe I fall under this portfolio aspect?  (I feel that _they_ made me way too weak! )


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> *
> Obviously Vile Darkness does not share (or care about) your concerns, Knight! *



Either that, or I'm just fatalistic enough to realize that the thread doesn't stand a chance anyway - take your pick. 



> *You can call me anything you want, Darkness, as long as it doesn't involve Druids or Hearts! *



/me bows.
(BTW, not even "great eater of druid hearts?" )



> *Unfulfilled potential? Maybe I fall under this portfolio aspect?  (I feel that they made me way too weak! ) *



Right... The epic-level handbook can solve this problem easily enough, though.


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Either that, or I'm just fatalistic enough to realize that the thread doesn't stand a chance anyway - take your pick.
> [/B]




And we were doing so well.

It's you that encouraged us too all this, isn't it?

We're just puppets dancing on the strings of some dark master plan.


----------



## Ashardalon (Oct 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> [B(BTW, not even "great eater of druid hearts?" )



Why did I know that something this would come? 
Sadly it isn't really true... damn that Dydd..  Should have fried her along with her forest.



> *
> Right... The epic-level handbook can solve this problem easily enough, though.  *



So true


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 25, 2002)

This is the first I ever really _wanted_ a thread to stay on track. 

Rav

(That is because I have trouble enough as is to keep up posting to all the Hivemind threads )


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> (That is because I have trouble enough as is to keep up posting to all the Hivemind threads ) *




It comes with practice.  After a day or two, you learn to just absorb the strands, keep pace, and to not leave the computer for extended periods of time.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 25, 2002)

sorry, i can't help you there. i have no idea who _the pantheon_ were, and we're all the hivemind.....


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *This is the first I ever really wanted a thread to stay on track.
> 
> Rav
> 
> (That is because I have trouble enough as is to keep up posting to all the Hivemind threads ) *



Ask ever more topical questions, then!


----------



## Magic Rub (Oct 25, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Ah well.
> 
> If people think we're cliquish, so what? If they were only prepared to join in and let themselves go, they'd find we're not. If they sit outside it without looking at it, so what?
> 
> ...




  LMAO... 


O.K. back to my lurking


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *
> 
> O.K. back to my lurking *




Come on, stick around.

go post yourself some questions in the questions thread


----------



## madriel (Oct 26, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It comes with practice.  After a day or two, you learn to just absorb the strands, keep pace, and to not leave the computer for extended periods of time. *




It's hard to practice when you can't get access.  Lately I've had 3 or 4 or even more days go by when I can't get on the boards at all.  I'm staying on the boards this evening because I finally can!  Whoo hoo.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 26, 2002)

He can hardly be called a lurker. Not with a post count which would have rivalled mine just yesterday !

Rav


----------



## madriel (Oct 26, 2002)

See, Rav?  Now you know the real in-joke.  We're all here to boost our post counts.  Any real fun we have along the way is purely intentional...um, coincidental.  I meant coincidental.


----------



## arwink (Oct 26, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *See, Rav?  Now you know the real in-joke.  We're all here to boost our post counts.  Any real fun we have along the way is purely intentional...um, coincidental.  I meant coincidental. *




Yikes.

The last time I looked at my postcount it was 500 or so.

Man, we really have taken over meta 

It's not about post-count anymore.  Not for me, anyway.  I'm actually having fun, and posting more often in other, more serious threads as a result.


----------



## madriel (Oct 26, 2002)

I just blew past 700 without even realizing it.

Post counts don't mean anything.  It's all about hanging out and having fun.


----------



## arwink (Oct 26, 2002)

Good Lord.

We're all starting to sound like Crothain.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 26, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Good Lord.
> 
> We're all starting to sound like Crothain. *




Would you rather sound like someone else?

Rav


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 26, 2002)

> Would you rather sound like someone else?




Maybe, what are my options?


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 26, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe, what are my options? *




Do you want to sound like Hong?

Rav


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 26, 2002)

(I can't believe I'm derailing my own thread...)

So, Darkness, could you do a search on the Pantheon?


----------



## arwink (Oct 26, 2002)

At 2am in the morning, the odds of starting to sound like Hong are increasing every minute.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Oct 26, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *Do you want to sound like Hong? *



Not if it means getting hit with sticks all the time.

Jeremy "I get hit enough in RL" Yost


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 26, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *(I can't believe I'm derailing my own thread...)
> 
> So, Darkness, could you do a search on the Pantheon? *



I second this question.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 26, 2002)

Canis said:
			
		

> *
> Not if it means getting hit with sticks all the time.
> 
> Jeremy "I get hit enough in RL" Yost *



Rav hits Jeremy with a stick so his RL is in parity with his net life:






Rav


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Oct 26, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> Rav hits Jeremy with a stick so his RL is in parity with his net life:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Exactly what I needed


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 26, 2002)

I second the seconding of searching for pantheon threads, just so we can see what they were like.

And if any ex-Pantheon types show up...

WE'LL TAKE YOU ALL ON! 

In a non-combat, peaceful fashion, of course.


----------



## arwink (Oct 26, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *I second the seconding of searching for pantheon threads, just so we can see what they were like.
> 
> And if any ex-Pantheon types show up...
> 
> ...




Why do I have a sneaking suspicion that if we keep this up, all of Nutkinland is going to show up and eat our brains?


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 27, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Why do I have a sneaking suspicion that if we keep this up, all of Nutkinland is going to show up and eat our brains? *




You find Nutkinland Cthulhu-esque? (Doh! Can write normally again!)

rav


----------



## The It's Man (Oct 27, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *I second the seconding of searching for pantheon threads, just so we can see what they were like.
> 
> And if any ex-Pantheon types show up...
> 
> ...




If that means that I won't be hit with a stick, just like you people do to Hong, don't expect me to show up.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 28, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *Post counts don't mean anything.  It's all about hanging out and having fun. *




Then try the chatroom instead.  It'd be more efficient, keep people from griping about off topic posts in the Meta forum, and keep postcount from being made even more irrelevant than it already is.

chat.psionics.net,   Port 6667,  #dnd3e.   The right tool for the job.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 28, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Then try the chatroom instead.  It'd be more efficient, keep people from griping about off topic posts in the Meta forum, and keep postcount from being made even more irrelevant than it already is.
> 
> chat.psionics.net,   Port 6667,  #dnd3e.   The right tool for the job. *




I cannot IRC. And I like to be able to chat with my pals of the boards without bothering anyone. If the thread is marked [Hivemind] and you don't like the concept, don't read it. And if you like, join us, we aren't elitist at all, hey, they DID accept me 

Seriously, two or three well marked threads should bother anyone. So if we follow Piratecat's advise and keep them to two or three thread, please, don't try to make us shut up.


----------



## Ashtal (Oct 28, 2002)

Invoking the Pantheon is never a wise move.  Pray your elders are asleep, else an ill, pirate wind may find itself here!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 28, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *Invoking the Pantheon is never a wise move.  Pray your elders are asleep, else an ill, pirate wind may find itself here! *




And comparing the Hivemind to the Pantheon is like comparing a band of well intentionated jesters to a band of raging maniacs...


----------



## arwink (Oct 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I cannot IRC. And I like to be able to chat with my pals of the boards without bothering anyone. If the thread is marked [Hivemind] and you don't like the concept, don't read it. And if you like, join us, we aren't elitist at all, hey, they DID accept me
> *




The other problem with IRC and chat is that the odds on us being online at the same time are pretty slim.  The people who started posting on these threads are spread between three continents so far, and the time-difference between the US and Australia is pretty much twelve hours, give or take an hour or three.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 28, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The other problem with IRC and chat is that the odds on us being online at the same time are pretty slim.  The people who started posting on these threads are spread between three continents so far, and the time-difference between the US and Australia is pretty much twelve hours, give or take an hour or three. *




That's another good reason. And only a direct order from the moderators could force me to stop. And I hope they understand my possition and let us our two or three silly threads, open to everybody...


----------



## arwink (Oct 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's another good reason. And only a direct order from the moderators could force me to stop. And I hope they understand my possition and let us our two or three silly threads, open to everybody... *




I keep thinking we should just go take over Dragongirls forum.  Nothing much seems to happen there.  It could use some livening up.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 28, 2002)

I hope moderators won't want us to leave EN World...


----------



## arwink (Oct 28, 2002)

Oh, me too.  

I just figure a little hivemind in a lot of places is better than everything sitting in one place.

And it really is a lonely messageboard over there.  Like writing on a blackboard in space at times...


----------



## Horacio (Oct 28, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Oh, me too.
> 
> I just figure a little hivemind in a lot of places is better than everything sitting in one place.
> 
> And it really is a lonely messageboard over there.  Like writing on a blackboard in space at times... *




I love this thread-chats, and I wouldn't like to lose them...


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 28, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I love this thread-chats, and I wouldn't like to lose them... *



Very understandable. And to come back On topic: With such a large community in place for a long amount of time, I think it is only natural that something like a pantheon or Hivemind develops among people who spend a lot of time in it. Especially if you think of it as people who want more out of the community than rules answers and Story hour reading.

Rav


----------



## Horacio (Oct 28, 2002)

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> Very understandable. And to come back On topic: With such a large community in place for a long amount of time, I think it is only natural that something like a pantheon or Hivemind develops among people who spend a lot of time in it. Especially if you think of it as people who want more out of the community than rules answers and Story hour reading.
> 
> Rav *




Hey, I'm the official Story Hour Addict 
But I need to have that sense of Community, and silly Hivemind posts helps me with that.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 28, 2002)

Umbran said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Then try the chatroom instead.  It'd be more efficient, keep people from griping about off topic posts in the Meta forum, and keep postcount from being made even more irrelevant than it already is. *




They have permission to do this, guidelines on the number of threads, and an order to go have fun. Don't complain about it, please. Just ignore their threads if it isn't something you want to participate in.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 28, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> They have permission to do this, guidelines on the number of threads, and an order to go have fun. Don't complain about it, please. Just ignore their threads if it isn't something you want to participate in.
> 
> Speaking of which - Horacio (or another one of my hivemind), what are the three currently active threads?  I'll close the others. *




Let me see... 

I think they are:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=443664#post443664

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=443649#post443649

And, if you like to beat hong with a stick, 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24378


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 28, 2002)

Whoops! I picked the three with [hivemind] in the heading. We'll keep it trimmed to that, and when one gets closed due to length, you can race to start another.  

I'll close this one now as well. If the Pantheon shows up, feel free to invade elsewhere!


----------

